# Question about VW Golf purchase



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

I am helping a good friend of mine in buying a used VW Golf (4 door hatch). I don't pretend to know much about them so I would appreciate any help, ownership stories, things to look for and things to avoid. 
It seems that 2001 was the last year of the 1.8T engine. I don't understand why it was discontinued in a Golf but still offered in GTI. Unfortunately he does need 4 doors and so GTI is out. How is a regular engine? Does it feel very underpowered? I guess we will try to find the last 1.8T version. It seems like a workhorse in VW/Audi stable and is really fun in a light Golf (drove it in GTI before.)
It seems that 2001 GTS 1.8T should run him about $12K. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Wallenrod said:


> I am helping a good friend of mine in buying a used VW Golf (4 door hatch). I don't pretend to know much about them so I would appreciate any help, ownership stories, things to look for and things to avoid.
> It seems that 2001 was the last year of the 1.8T engine. I don't understand why it was discontinued in a Golf but still offered in GTI. Unfortunately he does need 4 doors and so GTI is out. How is a regular engine? Does it feel very underpowered? I guess we will try to find the last 1.8T version. It seems like a workhorse in VW/Audi stable and is really fun in a light Golf (drove it in GTI before.)
> It seems that 2001 GTS 1.8T should run him about $12K. Does that sound reasonable?


12k for a 2001 1.8t? That sounds really pricey. I have a friend with one and he bought it loaded up for like 17k. I'd guess more like 8 or 9k for a vehicle that old.

Also, if you can, be a pal and steer your friend away from VW. The reliability ratings aren't bull. Never before or since have I owned a car as unreliable as my 2001 Jetta 1.8T.

Check CR and JD Power.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> 12k for a 2001 1.8t? That sounds really pricey. I have a friend with one and he bought it loaded up for like 17k. I'd guess more like 8 or 9k for a vehicle that old.
> 
> Also, if you can, be a pal and steer your friend away from VW. The reliability ratings aren't bull. Never before or since have I owned a car as unreliable as my 2001 Jetta 1.8T.
> 
> Check CR and JD Power.


Really? You think he can get something for 9 or 10K maybe? I know of VW reliability and told him about it but he is really set on driving a Golf so I can't do anything about it but help him in his search. 
I really wonder though why they discontinued 1.8T in 2002 and 2003? Would a base Golf engine be fine - I've never driven one.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Everyone complains about VW reliability, but I've owned 5 VW's and while I had problems, I've had no more problems than with any other car.

I didn't even realize the Golf didn't offer the 1.8T anymore. Well, if I were ever to get a Golf, it would be in GTI trim. Anyway, within the enthusiast crowds, the base VW 2.0 liter engine is known as the "2.Slow". I guess it's nothing to write home about... but because it's a VW, there's still lots of aftermarket available for it.

If you can find a 4-door 1.8T... I'd go with that. The 1.8T is one of the best engines out there, especially when it comes to tuning.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> If you can find a 4-door 1.8T... I'd go with that. The 1.8T is one of the best engines out there, especially when it comes to tuning.


Good for tuning. Bad for running.


----------



## Calgary328ci (Jun 27, 2004)

The biggest problem with the 1.8t was the maf. When you change the intake on those cars they throw a tantrum, so basically if you're going to change it, do a chip as well. I've owned 6 VW's and personally would stay as far away from the 2.slow as possible. It's god awful slow and has no power at any rpm. My last dub was a 2.9L VR6 it was unreal, way faster than my new toy(for now). Anyway, tell your friend to find one that is completely stock and was never modified and he should be good.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

What are the big problems w/ Jettas and Golfs? I've heard window regulators (familiar, eh) and various electrical problems as being cited often. But what are some of hte big problems? (the equivalents of the controls arms, window regs, etc of e46-world). Also, i'd imagine that the BRemi coil pack problems have also played into the poor reliability.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

robg said:


> What are the big problems w/ Jettas and Golfs? I've heard window regulators (familiar, eh) and various electrical problems as being cited often. But what are some of hte big problems? (the equivalents of the controls arms, window regs, etc of e46-world). Also, i'd imagine that the BRemi coil pack problems have also played into the poor reliability.


You hit the biggies. I had the the coil failure, electrical problems, window clips were replaced, ABS was recalled, the interior components broke often.

The electrical problems were my nightmare. So happy to be rid of that thing...took a $2k hit to get out of it.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Coils on my 330i went. :dunno: Face it, German cars are quirky... whether it's got a propeller on the hood, a big ass grill, or 2 letters in a circle. But then again, Asian imports are appliances and American cars are crap. (all IMO)

The thing I found with VW is people either love them and will defend them to death, or hate them and will do everything they can to pursuade people from buying one. I'm of the former camp.

I say... a Golf 1.8T, or even a VR6 would be a great little car. Quirks and all. Hmmm, perhaps find a nice diesel. I hear they're pretty tunable too.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> Coils on my 330i went. :dunno: Face it, German cars are quirky... whether it's got a propeller on the hood, a big ass grill, or 2 letters in a circle. But then again, Asian imports are appliances and American cars are crap. (all IMO)
> 
> The thing I found with VW is people either love them and will defend them to death, or hate them and will do everything they can to pursuade people from buying one. I'm of the former camp.
> 
> I say... a Golf 1.8T, or even a VR6 would be a great little car. Quirks and all. Hmmm, perhaps find a nice diesel. I hear they're pretty tunable too.


Well you'll never hear me saying BMWs are well made cars either.  Fun as hell but man is this a shoddy job putting a car together.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> Coils on my 330i went. :dunno: Face it, German cars are quirky... whether it's got a propeller on the hood, a big ass grill, or 2 letters in a circle. But then again, Asian imports are appliances and American cars are crap. (all IMO)
> 
> The thing I found with VW is people either love them and will defend them to death, or hate them and will do everything they can to pursuade people from buying one. I'm of the former camp.
> 
> I say... a Golf 1.8T, or even a VR6 would be a great little car. Quirks and all. Hmmm, perhaps find a nice diesel. I hear they're pretty tunable too.


I've noticed the same thing. Saabs used to be like that too. I think they're more mainstream in terms of reliability now, but back when it was Saab, you either had one that last 500k miles or you had never-ending problems.


----------

